# Moving to Germany



## luvgermany22 (May 19, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am an artist and writer and I have just joined. I have been considering moving to Germany for a long time. Not through choice, I am currently claiming ESA for my epilepsy and arthritis but I do speak German, although there is always room for improvement and do have some savings. As a British citizen, what are the possibilities or am I clutching at straws? Another question, should the UK opt to leave the EU, how would it affect Expat Brits living in EU countries? Would they have to leave and relocate back to UK.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

luvgermany22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an artist and writer and I have just joined. I have been considering moving to Germany for a long time. Not through choice, I am currently claiming ESA for my epilepsy and arthritis but I do speak German, although there is always room for improvement and do have some savings. As a British citizen, what are the possibilities or am I clutching at straws? Another question, should the UK opt to leave the EU, how would it affect Expat Brits living in EU countries? Would they have to leave and relocate back to UK.


On what basis would you want to move to Germany?

Would you be employed, self-employed, etc.?

I guess that ESA would not be paid if you are outside the UK?

To be eligible for benefits in Germany you'd first have to work there.

Nobody knows what would happen if the UK leaves the EU, Cameron hasn't even really started his "re-negotiation", yet. Often, people already in the country will be able to take advantage of transitional agreements.


----------



## luvgermany22 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for that ALKB. The main basis that I want to come move to Germany is to improve on my German language skills. I intend to become self employed and I am trying to lever my way off benefits.


----------

